# Soundstream MC 245



## Wil de woofer (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got this amp for 20 years now.
If I would sell it, wat would be a reasenoble price?


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

In the USA, 125-150 in very good to excellent condition. Add 25-50 USD for box and paperwork.


----------

